
"The Code." Tapping into the unconcious of why people buy what they buy - domp
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/346-people-have-no-idea-why-theyre-doing-what-theyre-doing
======
zkinion
Yes, I remember seeing the pbs show on him (pbs is awesome), and thought of
him to be more of a salesperson than actual master guru. Alot of what he says
is hindsight. Look instead of how he sells his "service" to these large
companies for good sums of cash. He invites them into his nice home, gives
them good french wine and almost courts them. His accent is a whole bonus in
itself. In the end, the companies feel justitifed spending the sum of money,
because it is viewed as an upscale expense.

~~~
daliso
yeah, I guess he has figured out their code :)

~~~
jamongkad
I like that haha. I guess what he's trying to say is in tandem with the
empowering people with you product. Not just merely selling them a cheaper
alternative.

------
daliso
Interesting. For anyone interested, you can watch a video featuring this guy
at: <http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/shows/persuaders/view/>

------
richcollins
Heh see <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=7584>

